# Rather large AJ



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Last Thursday headed out to the bridge rubble in search of Black Snappers. Got down to daybreak at 4:30 and realized I left my gold hook rigs at home. No gold hook rigs equals no live cigar minnows. Did have my net though and thank God I got a load of fresh menhaden with one throw. Day saved! The blacks were on the first rubble pile. Caught six before the cudas decided to join the party. On to the next rubble pile. Just caught one black. The cudas were ferocious. Lots of decent mingos so we started having fun with the cudas. Just drop a freelined mingo at the motor and watch the poor sucker diving for the bottom. About 20 feet down a silver torpedo would come flying and nail the sacrificial mingo.
The food chain was in full display. The cuda would streak off and end up in the jaws of a shark. Pretty cool. One mingo was eaten by a mystery fish. Fought this guy for the longest time, thinking we might have hooked a shark since he didn't take us into the rubble. Finally up from the depths comes the biggest AJ that has ever come aboard the 17 Cape Horn!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Pics???


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

agree ^^^^^


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Well it is official, I am an idiot. I intended to post a picture of the AJ. Didn't have a scale on the boat to weigh that monster. He was easily 75 pounds. Ended the day with ten nice blacks and three snapper. Didn't limit out the sharks were two bad. But the three snapper were 15,15 and 19 pounds.


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool report. Nice AJ.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a fat AJ. hope his eye recovers. ouch!!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice aj for sure congrats


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We had fun with the Cudas today as well, they're a cool fish to observe. Stud AJ too!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Unless you weigh about 300 pounds, that's not a 75 pound AJ.

I'll give you 40-45. Maybe 50.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

As long as people like you stink up the forum I am out of here. Thought I would give it a chance after a few years hiatus thinking things would be different. I was wrong.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hog!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

wow :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet AJ....Alot of good meals there!:thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a nice AJ. Too bad the season is closed right now. Why didnt you just lip him instead of putting those fingers into his eye sockets though ? Seems like it wouldn't be good for that fish if it was going to be released.


----------

